# Cant shift it



## Goff (Jan 19, 2009)

I just cant seem to shift the tyre from my stomach.

The fat is disappearing nicely from my bum, hips and legs yet it seems determined to hang on for dear life around my waist.

I thought about using fat burners, but i have heard they raise your heart rate, and as i have a history of anxiety, i dont want to do anything that could possibly throw me back into that again as i haven't suffered wth it for over 2 years now.

Is it just a case of plodding on and EVENTUALLY it will come off - i dont seem to have dropped any from my middle - or is there a little "help" i could get thats not going to cause any adverse effects?


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

i got some over the counter fat burners and they did nothing, waste of £20.

You cant target specific areas for fat loss, you obviously story it around your midriff and it may come off there last

It really is all in diet, training, rest and paitence im afraid.

Ive lost a stone and a bit in 6 weeks but still have more to come off, it surprising how much you have to loose. Try not looking in a mirror for a week or two and then look and im sure youll see a difference if you training, diet and resting gets better


----------



## Goff (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the repies.

I guess i know it will come off eventually, its just sooooo frustrating when i can see it coming off everywhere else except my middle!

Thanks though, much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

if your anything like me, that will be the last place to go unfortunatly.....

but if you keep at it and dont get disheartened you will start to see results....... :thumb:

any fat thats there may already be starting to break down, does the area feel loser at all?

I know mine got worse before it got better because my middle area went to mush before it started to shift so that I could see........ (sorry for the image it didnt sound to pretty there...lol) :lol:

also have you tried mesuring your waist every week or couple of weeks to see if its making a difference, you may not notice it because you see yourself everyday......

hope this helps............ :thumb:

and yes fat burners do raise your body temp and so from what I believe your heartrate as well.......


----------



## Goff (Jan 19, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> if your anything like me, that will be the last place to go unfortunatly.....
> 
> but if you keep at it and dont get disheartened you will start to see results....... :thumb:
> 
> ...


Actually yes - i noticed it feels a bit "floppier" lol

Ive got a chart i made for keeping track but it doesnt appear to be shifting from there, but i will keep at it.

Thanks for the info :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

hey goff, have you tried lean-r from Extreme? they are a very effective fat burner and also dont contain any stimulant like many other otc fat burners,just suggesting being as you mentioned about the anxiety


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Keep it up, it will go eventually. Some people lose fat off places quicker than others


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Look into certain suppluments such as fish oil and green tea.

It takes time especially as a woman, its a case of months and years to build the lean body one craves for a woman that starts in an "average" body state. Unlike a man who can bring him self from pretty **** shape to in shape in 6 months.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Con said:


> Look into certain suppluments such as fish oil and green tea.
> 
> It takes time especially as a woman, its a case of months and years to build the lean body one craves for a woman that starts in an "average" body state. Unlike a man who can bring him self from pretty **** shape to in shape in 6 months.


agree with con...womens pre-dominant hormone is eostrogen,so trying to rid fat is much harder than what it is for men to shift!!!!

but this place of fat storage...will shift,just keep manipulating your diet and experiment...try to eat lots of complex carbs,no condiments...and higher protein!!!

then the cardio element...lipolysis(fat breakdown) and beta-oxidation will definately come beta-oxidation for fat fuel usage will occur after roughly about 20mins and longer,this varies individual to individual plus/minus a few mins...but whenst getting used to your cardio intensity,increase this intensity,change it up!!!!

also try eating your higher carb sources from early on and slope it off as you get into the evening....then the other slope would be your protein,lesser in the early....and increase as the day goes on...so you have a sloping off the carbs,and a sloping up of the protein towards the evening...then trying to not eat late night either!!!!

dont know if you had kids and the truncal area has been stretched skin amongst the adipose tissue area???

blimey,didnt realise the time...i will have to get back to you on bits i have left out or any scientific reasoning!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Goff....it's time Honey. Unfortunately you can't pick and choose where the fat comes off and often it will all appear worse before it gets better. Stick with diet and make sure that is bob on as is training before you look at fat burners. if you have a background of anxiety probs then I would be careful with them anyway as they can produce with similar symptons. Stick with it kid x


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> Those are very helpful comments from Con and anabolic ant and very true.
> 
> Green tea contains an ingredient called theophylline which is a relative of coffee that helps break up fatty tissue in the body and raises the body temperature and heart rate slightly to help burn off fat. Strangely, I cannot take green tea as it gives me migraines, but I am on a high dose of medicinal theophylline for the asthma and it doesn't give me this problem
> 
> ...


thanks greek goddess...

also i guess fat distribution in women is unfair to say the least when coming to rid certain areas,because of the predominant hormones too!!!!

i must find a paper i had on fish oil...i mean the eating of fish where the absorption etc of poly and mono effects of shifting fat for fuels...and the displacement of fatty acids within the body are made more available etc...i will try to find it,great in depth scientific make sense paper...i must say after i did my course and then reading papers like that... i eat mackerel 3x/week...walnuts,rapeseed/linseed oils are definate...good for the brain function too!!!!

but keep experimenting with your diet,trial and error etc...and as always exercise is of paramount importance!!!!

if you want to lose fat from overall,guess spot reducing is too hard for the min...

then try taking up overall body cardio sports such as swimming,core movements and good exercise such as dancing,especially salsa etc!!!!

i've read some sport science papers,and running is pretty much the best overall gym exercise for overall fat burning and total body CV!!!

also,i might mention...is that,going into a negative energy (NE) balance would help...where your activity is more demanding and requires more calories than your ingesting,where energy expenditure (EE) is higher,this will put you into a negative energy balance where your bodily storage will be used for fuels from diet,as oppose to say a positive energy (PE) balance,where the nutrient intake (NI) is higher than (EE)!!!!


----------

